# What's on your GUN list for Santa ?



## Topshelf (May 24, 2005)

No budget, anything goes, brand, caliber, optics, etc, etc

For me it would be a nice Krieghoff K80 12ga Trap gun with gold inlays and an extra barrel set, hard case.


----------



## Bo Beaver (Nov 22, 2012)

An unusually rough duck season put me down two 12ga. shotguns this year. So from Santa I'd take a 28" 3.5 Browning Maxus. Stalker model is fine, nothin fancy.... Haha


----------



## kozal01 (Oct 11, 2010)

Two words: Ma Deuce! 


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## plugger (Aug 8, 2001)

No gun for Santa, but I would take a reindeer with my bow.


----------



## Milbo (Jan 5, 2011)

kozal01 said:


> Two words: Ma Deuce!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire mobile app


M2 with lots of ammo would work for me


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## sjk984 (Jan 4, 2010)

Savage 10-flcpk. And she spent 1600 on a scope but the receipt doesn't say which one. It should be here by Christmas

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## S.B. Walleyes&Waterfowl (Jan 10, 2012)

Right now im in need of a muzzleloader and a leveraction .22mag the most. Though I could name many many more that are on my "list".

Sent from my SCH-I415 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## JDSwan87 (Aug 15, 2010)

FN FAL, G36C, HK33, Barrett .50

Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## musicman34 (Oct 7, 2011)

I am very partial to Savage firearms. I could use another model 116 with Accutrigger in .243. And top it off with a Leupold VX-III 3-9.


----------



## jerrob (Aug 6, 2011)

Ammo..........especially 22's, and good 147gr 9mm.


----------



## shop tom (Oct 31, 2009)

I don't have any really exotic wants, but I wouldn't turn down a Dragunov sniper rifle or an original Mosin-Nagant PU sniper, or a German G43 sniper, or a 1895 Winchester lever action in 7.62x54r.................


----------



## Swamp Monster (Jan 11, 2002)

Browning Citori Lightning in 20
Benelli SBE II
Older pristine Rem 1100 in 20 or 12
Older pristine Rem 870 Wingmaster in 12 or 20
Marlin 39a.....again older and made by Marlin, no Cerebus.
Ruger single six hunter .22
Ruger Super Blackhawk Bisley Hunter .44
Older Ruger 10/22 Deluxe Sporter


Sent from my HTC One X using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## fish_AK (Nov 10, 2009)

Red ryder double pumper...


----------



## jfish88 (Oct 26, 2012)

Remington 700 VTR in .243 topped with a 4-16 Nikon Monarch 

Sent from my SPH-L720 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## jayzbird (May 19, 2005)

Jesse Jam es's Colt Lightning revolver, or Teddy Roosevelt's Winchester 1895. Then I would sell them pay off mortgage, buy a new truck, and live debt free. Oh, and then buy a custom whatever in any caliber or guage I want.


----------



## boomer_x7 (Dec 19, 2008)

berrett M107A1 or anything else that makes the liberals wet their pantys


----------



## Duraflame (May 25, 2011)

Xmas came early for me. just picked up a Sig P226 ST in pristine condition. It's my first pistol and I couldn't be happier. Wasn't planning on buying on until next year, but I couldn't pass in the deal.









Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## perchpile88 (Dec 30, 2009)

M14SE crazy horse


----------



## mbirdsley (Jan 12, 2012)

Henry .30/.30 or Henry 45-70 government 

Sent from my C811 4G using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## M.Schmitz87 (Mar 12, 2013)

Mauser Karabiner 98K

HK MP 7

HK P 8 in .45

Thanks &#128539;


----------



## EBAAS (Feb 9, 2009)

1. Weatherby Mark V Accumark in .30-378, 28'' SS fluted barrel.

2. Savage 220f. Black stock with SS barrel(not sure they make them in this combo, only seen camo/SS).


----------



## Fishnmachine (Feb 21, 2006)

Winchester mod 52 


Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G730A using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Fishnmachine (Feb 21, 2006)

Fishnmachine said:


> Winchester mod 52
> 
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G730A using Ohub Campfire mobile app


A bit vague here so a pre war sporter to be more specific

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G730A using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## 19rabbit52 (Jul 15, 2007)

Nitro225Optimax said:


> Some of you guys should sign up for Grabagun and their 12 days of Christmas sale. An AR under $600 yesterday, a Rock Island 1911 for $325 today...who knows what they are going to toss on there in the next ten days.


 I bought a RIA Officers model about 5 weeks ago. Good outfit, fast turn around, cheap shipping and no extra 3% for using card.


----------



## Nitro225Optimax (Feb 13, 2011)

Grabagun 3rd day of Christmas = S&W M&P AR15 Sport for $612.99 today. I will have to save up for this sale for next year.


----------



## NorthWoodsHunter (Feb 21, 2011)

Nitro225Optimax said:


> Some of you guys should sign up for Grabagun and their 12 days of Christmas sale. An AR under $600 yesterday, a Rock Island 1911 for $325 today...who knows what they are going to toss on there in the next ten days.


How have I not heard of this site until now!!??


My practical short list to santa. 

A nice over-under 12GA. 
TC Triumph
Ruger 22/45

I will not be leaving carrots for his reindeer this year for fear of spreading CWD.


----------



## michhutr (Jan 16, 2009)

I just bought the Benelli SBE11. Took a year to decide on it vs the Beretta Xtrema. Saves my wife from having to try to decide what to get me. I don't need any more shirts....


----------



## boomstick (Aug 31, 2010)

michhutr said:


> I just bought the Benelli SBE11. Took a year to decide on it vs the Beretta Xtrema. Saves my wife from having to try to decide what to get me. I don't need any more shirts....


The SBE II for me too. I won't retire my SBE I but it will b my backup!


----------



## Nitro225Optimax (Feb 13, 2011)

Grabagun, 9th day of Christmas sale - Remington Versamax 12ga with 28" barrel, 3.5" chamber, black synthetic, for $975...

Sent from my SPH-D710 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## buckslayer54 (Feb 18, 2013)

Did Santa come through for anybody? A glock 30s found its way under my tree but it must have been mistaken because I wasn't that good!! Lol. 

Merry Christmas everybody!

Sent from my C771 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Jumpshootin' (Jul 6, 2000)

Thompson Center Encore rifle w/12ga. rifled slug barrel; a .50cal muzzle loader barrel; and a .270 barrel.

Sent from my XT907 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## ENCORE (Sep 19, 2005)

Ultimate - Black Widow w/McMillan thumbhole gray stock.

VX-6 3-18x50mm (30mm) Side Focus CDS

For a start.....


----------



## bheary (Dec 29, 2010)

Springfield M1a super match and a SOCOM II

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## buckwacker 48097 (Nov 11, 2010)

Remington 541s .22 (gotta be first)
New Versa Max in duckblind camo
New Browning citori 725 sporting with 32'' 
New Encore Muzzleloader (should have bought the one from my SIL when I had the chance)
New Savage 220 and hope someone makes a new thumbhole laminate stock
Might as well ask for another Citori while I'm at it only a field gun in 28 ga. with 28''
That new win .22 supermag would also be nice...

... ok done


----------



## JasonSlayer (Aug 4, 2009)

Winchester model 42 .410
Winchester model 64 30-30
Grandpa's guns, dad has them, hope there mine someday.


----------



## jem44357 (Jan 27, 2011)

An unregistered automatic mid caliber firearm.


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

How many guys have buyers remorse or have revised what they thought they wanted?


----------



## Blaze (Oct 13, 2005)

Montana Rifle Company, American Legends Rifle in 6.5 PRC....


----------



## kingfisher 11 (Jan 26, 2000)

kingfisher 11 said:


> LH Browning A-Bolt Stainless Steel stalker with or without boss in 30.06. Tried to locate a new one but the only way to get one is order it. One year wait to get it if I ordered today. Out of the blue the wife asked me if she got me that gun..... would I like that as a Christmas gift? You know the answer to that!


Bought this gun back in 2016, killed my last two bucks with it.


----------



## Tilden Hunter (Jun 14, 2018)

Luv2hunteup said:


> How many guys have buyers remorse or have revised what they thought they wanted?


I ended up selling a Ruger 77 in 7x57 that I just never warmed up to. Nothing wrong with the rifle, it just never fit and felt the way I wanted it to.


----------

